# Weiterleitung per .htaccess ?!



## Marco_HD (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe da eine Frage zu der ich noch keine Antwort gefunden habe.

Und zwar habe ich eine Domain abc.de auf Server1 liegen. Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Server (subdomain.xyz.de) und möchte dass die Domain abc.de auf die Domain subdomain.xyz.de geleitet wird. Das besondere ist aber, dass nicht die neue Domain (subdomain.xyz.de) sonder immer die abc.de angezeigt werden soll.

Geht das überhaupt mit .htaccess oder nur per DNS Umstellung?!

Hoffe mir kann das jemand beantworten.  

Gruß


----------



## network lab (30. Mai 2006)

Das geht nur über Frames. Würde ich aber auf keinen Fall machen. Hat sowohl für Benutzer als auch für Suchmaschinen nur Nachteile.

Mirko


----------



## Marco_HD (30. Mai 2006)

hi

uhh wenn ich nur Frames höre läuft es mir eiskalt den Buckel runter ;-] 
per Frame muss wirklich nicht sein

aber trotzdem Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Flex (30. Mai 2006)

Nein, das geht nicht nur über Frames.

Versuchs mal mit mod_rewrite, gibt einige Threads hier im Forum, ansonsten http://www.modrewrite.de.


----------



## network lab (30. Mai 2006)

Du machst mich neugierig. Gib mir mal bitte ein Stichwort für die Suche.

Mirko


----------



## Flex (30. Mai 2006)

mod_rewrite ist ein Apachemodul und ist SELBST das Stichwort für die Aufgabe die du suchst. Damit kannst du z. B. Zugriffe auf gewisse Seiten zulassen, aber auf ganz andere Seiten intern umleiten, wie z. B. hier im Forum.

Die Adresse zeigt an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/245468-projekt-fadz-filter-last-post.html

Eigentlich wird aber eine PHP Datei aufgerufen, denen die URI als Variable gegeben wird, z. B.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum.php?id=245468 usw.

Einfach mal bei mod_rewrite die FAQ anschauen bzw. hier im Forum die Tutorials. Da ist auch dafür eins dabei.


----------



## network lab (31. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mich schon mit rewrite im Apache beschäftigt. Allerdings ist mir nicht klar, wie du das Anliegen von Marco_HD mit rewrite-Rules erschlagen möchtest.

So wie ich das kenne, verändert ein rewrite die URL. Aber genau das soll ja nicht passieren. Die URL in der Adressleiste des Browsers soll sich nicht ändern.

Mirko


----------



## Gumbo (31. Mai 2006)

Gewünschtes ist – wie network bereits erwähle – nur mit Frames möglich.


----------



## Flex (31. Mai 2006)

Hmm, ok, ich dachte dass man mit mod_rewrite auch externe Verweise realisieren kann... (Was ja auch geht, allerdings ändert er dabei wirklich die URL)... Schande über mich und ich bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------

